# Rollerball and bolt action acrilics



## EastmansWoodturning (Nov 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Todd, those look nice. But what did you use for the body? Info bro....don't leave us hanging....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2015)

Shar_p _looking pens !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like some well turned and finished plastic from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Those rollerballs look cosmic - like they are miniature images from the Hubble. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Nov 9, 2015)

all nice looking pens, love the richness of colors in your acrylics 
what's that wood you used as the base for the pictures? wormy oak? I'm seeing some cool pens coming from that too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Nov 9, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Todd, those look nice. But what did you use for the body? Info bro....don't leave us hanging....


Marc they are lava and color explosion blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 10, 2015)

I bet they just come alive in sunlight. Great job Todd

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Nov 10, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> all nice looking pens, love the richness of colors in your acrylics
> what's that wood you used as the base for the pictures? wormy oak? I'm seeing some cool pens coming from that too


Birdseye Red Oak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesome looking pens Todd!
That bolt action kit is real sweet too, who makes them? 

Thanks,
JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Nov 15, 2015)

Sirfishalot said:


> Awesome looking pens Todd!
> That bolt action kit is real sweet too, who makes them?
> 
> Thanks,
> JayT


Pen state Industries


----------

